
Using Rust for Monitoring 30k API Calls per Minute - yannikyeo
https://hackernoon.com/using-rust-for-monitoring-30k-api-calls-per-minute-ec193u37
======
dragonsh
Just waiting for it to show up on the front page of HN, given it has the magic
"Rust" in it.

